
An Algorithm Determined UK Students' Grades. Chaos Ensued - dsr12
https://www.wired.com/story/an-algorithm-determined-uk-students-grades-chaos-ensued/
======
zimpenfish
It's more "an algorithm designed without input from experts".

« The regulator responsible for moderating A-level exam results ignored offers
of expert help after statisticians refused to sign a highly-restrictive non-
disclosure agreement, Sky News has learned. »

------
dynamite-ready
I think it's crazy that none of these stories are on the front page of Hacker
News. It's an unprecedented example of a state administered tech project,
evidently causing so much trouble. Were the Obamacare site stability issues
even close to causing this much trouble?

I also remember another UK government tech project, which exposed the details
of a large number of junior Doctors in the late 00s.

But nothing like this.

